# Therapy doesn't help at all! What else can I do?



## Gina14marie (Nov 13, 2013)

I have had several therapists over the years and I am
currently seeing a woman who doesn't seem to help at all! She is nice but she gives no input and sometimes I feel like it's so boring just sitting there for an hour "coming up with" random things to talk about! Am I expecting too much or is she just not right for me?I take medicine and it doesn't help either! Nothing seems to help me. Are there any suggestions?How do I bring up to my mother that I hate my therapist?


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

ask her has she any advice about your anxiety or whatever. any tips to ease anxiety or whatever issue. ask her for confidence techniques. before your apointment google counselling/therapy techniques etc etc and come up with things to ask her about and get advice, wright down things. 
for me im learning how to make small-talk, practicing with a therapist is ok..


----------



## Gina14marie (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks so much! I will try this


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

If she's not helping then you have the right to search for a helpful therapist. Don't stick to one who won't challenge you at all.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

How pointless. 
you could just get the same result by 
talking to a random stranger


----------



## KEK0813 (Dec 6, 2013)

How old are you? Each therapist has his/her own style. Some give outright advice some think it's better to ask you questions and have you problem solve on your own. To me you need to go in with a set of goals you want to Achieve and ask your therapist to help you toward your goal. If he/she is still just listening and not giving valid feedback then it's time to change therapists. Many times clients don't like what they hear so they block out suggestions. Be sure you really want to achieve the goals you set and not just talk about them. 
If you really aren't ready to change then quit therapy and go back at a later time when you are ready to meet your goals.


----------



## KEK0813 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm asking how old not being rude but trying to get a clear picture of maybe the therapist thinks your are still young and may not be clear on the issues you really want to work on so he/she may just be letting you talk hoping to hear something that cues them as to what you really want to work on


----------



## Anna81 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello there,
I felt exactly the same way. I had 2 therapists in the past and they just listened! and i payed them lots of money for this!! i was extremely disappointed. I could go to priest and he would listen me for free or even random person.


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

You need someone who won't just listen; who will engage you in conversation about issues and will make judgements and will take you slightly out of your comfort bubble. They need to talk back otherwise it's not therapy at all it's talking to a brick wall. You are entirely wasting your time and money otherwise.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you know what kind of therapist she is?


----------



## Betle1988 (Dec 11, 2013)

True, paying a therapist just to listen to you and no input was a total waste of time and money. Tell your mother about your sessions with her, that way your mother will consider about changing a therapist maybe? I won't know if this helps but good luck d(^_^)b


----------



## Betle1988 (Dec 11, 2013)

don't not won't LOL typo sorry


----------



## Jason Keener (Nov 29, 2013)

*Waste of Time*

A lot of therapy sessions are just a waste of time, especially if it is just a lot of small talk. You might be better spending your time and money working through the Dr. Thomas Richards "Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step by Step" program or "Managing Social Anxiety" by Debra Hope.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

There are a lot of therapists out there with many different styles, personalities, and approaches to treatment. Sounds like the therapist you have isn't the one for you. "Shop around" for different therapists and see which one you relate best to. Keep looking, eventually you will find the right therapist for you.


----------

